# [OFF] les alimentations pour mini-ITX

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Je me tâte (non ce n'est pas sale) pour changer ma vieille bécane faisant office de routeur/home server (à la prise 110W underclocké max, 140W max sinon) pour une config en mini-itx basse consommation (idéalement 40-50W ou moins?).

Mon problème vient des alimentations pour de telles plateformes. Car si on arrive à avoir un ensemble CPU/carte-mère/disque qui mange 30-40W et que l'alim fait plus que doubler la consommation totale, c'est misérable et sans intérêt.

Hors si je ne plante pas, les alims classiques (250/300W) ont un rendement pourri au possible dans la plage qu'une config mini-itx est sensée consommer.

Il existe des dispositifs spéciaux pour mini-itx (exemples) avec un adaptateur AC-DC (style ordinateur portable) puis un convertisseur DC-DC vers le port 24 broches ATX. Ces derniers clament 96% d'efficacité, mais aucune info sur les adaptateur AC-DC.

Ma question est: avez-vous des infos là dessus? Les ensembles adaptateur AD-DC + DC-DC sont finalement super chers, je voudrais savoir si c'est à ce prix que la plateforme globale est réellement basse consommation. Parce qu'il y a un boitîer pas cher (ici, mais en version 75W) qui pourrait faire l'affaire si une alim classique mais très basse puissance revient au même que les dispositifs spécifiques mini-itx.

Merci pour vos lumières...

----------

## kwenspc

Je serais intéressé, je viens d'acheter une CM avec atom 330 pour changer mon serveur qui vient de me lâcher (matos qui a entre 9 et 13 ans pour certaines pièces)

Et j'ai pas du tout pensé à prendre une alim :/ 

Je pensais qu'une alim classique ferait l'affaire (vu la prise sur la cm)

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas vraiment d'infos sur les accessoires dont tu parle, mais j'ai un peu d'expérience sur la consommation de différentes configs. Effectivement, comme tu le souligne, les alims des barebones sont souvent de si piètre qualité que ce que tu perds en conso au niveau hardware, tu le reprends rapidement sur l'alimentation. Avec le gros désavantage d'avoir perdu au passage une puissance de calcul conséquente...

Une solution intermédiaire globalement pas si mauvaise est de taper dans des machins avec des cartes mères pas trop gourmandes, disposant de peu de barettes mémoire, mais de grosse capacités, etc... La conso d'une carte mère ATX peut varier du simple au double selon le nombre de barettes de RAM supportées, et les options du BIOS activées (2 connecteurs LAN, le firewire, l'audio 5.1, etc...). Quelques watts par-ci, quelques watts par-là, une alim de qualité, un peu d'undercloking associé à du frequency scaling agressif (P4B ou P4C sont parfaites pour ça), et on peut espérer une config correcte pour environ 80~90 W...

Après, reste la solution des NAS ou autres boitiers tous faits. Mais pour un mini-serveur de qualité correcte, pour l'instant je n'ai rien trouvé de plus homogène que ce type de config, en ATX standard (et en plus sur ebay, on trouve plein de trucs pas chers pour monter ce type de conf !).

----------

## kwenspc

Bon je nage dans la semoule. Personne ne vend d'alim spécifique mini ITX mis à part fournie dans le boitier déjà. Moi ça m'intéresse moyen, je veux juste l'alim. Autre détail: cm atx -> alim atx, cm micro atx -> alim micro atx... cm mini itx -> alim ? 

C'est super flou. Alors reste l'utilisation d'une alim ATX mais comme vous dites si c'est pour pomper 100W pour alimenter un truc qui n'en consomme que 40... Du coup j'ai ma CM atom 330 et tout le reste sur les bras moi  :Neutral:  (me manque juste cette foutue alimentation)

Sinon anigel l'idée est pas bête de prendre du matos d'ocaz qui consomme pas trop en format ATX. De fait mon serveur était en ATX avant. Le soucis après ça vient que la plupart des trucs intéressant sont en IDE, pas de SATA (je pense notamment au pentium 4 M). Dès lors les disques durs deviennent un soucis. Ajouter un contrôleur SATA en pci? ça ne fait qu'augmenter la conso d'énergie. Idem pour le Gigabits sur ethernet.

Bref ça apporte quelques contraintes comme ça: c'est au final très difficile de lier dernière technologie et faible conso. J'ai même regardé les cartes à base d'ARM (le must pour la faible conso) et bien j'attends de gagner au loto d'abord hein ^^, il faut taper dans des NAS du types Thecus 2100 (l'un des mieux dans ce cas là 2 SATA, 2 gigabits, ram pouvant aller à 512Mo, port mini pci pour le wifi et c'est tout petit.)  mais voilà: 300€ vide, sans les disques, sans wifi, avec seulement 256Mo de ram et il faut encore risquer de tout perdre en remplaçant le firmware par un truc custom (debian, ou gentoo c'est possible)... bref la solution idéale c'est pas pour aujourd'hui  :Sad: 

Vu le prix des alims je suis limite à prender un boitier pour mini-ITX. vous en pensez quoi?

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour réexpliquer mon dilemme, ce que j'appelle le matos spécifique mini-itx, c'est les kit "DC-DC microPSU connecteur"+"adaptateur externe AC-DC", et effectivement ce n'est pas donné. Sachant que dans ce cas, comme les alims normales, on plug une extrémité sur le secteur et l'autre dans le ports 20/24 (?) broches ATX de la CM.

Certains boîtiers mini-itx comprennent déjà le "DC-DC microPSU" (comme le Icaricio IC-ITX200S) et nécessite alors l'achat supplémentaire de "l'alim externe" (l'adaptateur AC-DC du coup.) Cet adaptateur doit pouvoir être à peu près universel j'imagine, car celui du boîtier en question est pas cher finalement.

C'est juste une histoire d'efficacité énergétique qui me retient.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est juste une histoire d'efficacité énergétique qui me retient.

 

Mais est ce bien sûr qu'une alim classique bouffe tant que ça? Surtout les milieu/haut de gamme, en principe le "tirage" du courant est complètement dicté par les périfs qui y sont connectés. Le ventilo s'allume que si l'alim a chaud, je pense pas que ça doit pomper tant que ça au final.

----------

## anigel

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Mais est ce bien sûr qu'une alim classique bouffe tant que ça? Surtout les milieu/haut de gamme, en principe le "tirage" du courant est complètement dicté par les périfs qui y sont connectés. Le ventilo s'allume que si l'alim a chaud, je pense pas que ça doit pomper tant que ça au final.

 

Une alim ATX de qualité (estampillée 80 Plus) est une alim qui, dans le pire des cas, va occasionner 20% de pertes. Mais ces pertes ne sont pas uniformes sur toute la gamme de puissance (une même alim de 500 W n'aura pas la même proportion de pertes si on la charge à 100 W que si on la charge à 400 W). Par exemple, généralement, les "grosses" alims ont un étagement électrique optimisé pour les grosses charges, mais sont moins bien étudiées pour les faibles charges. C'est là tout l'intérêt de trouver une alim bien adaptée à la charge qu'on va lui imposer. Et c'est effectivement problématique pour les machines à très faibles consommation. Les alims de portables sont généralement de qualité médiocre par exemple : pour fournir les 65 W nécessaires, elles en bouffent fréquemment 100...

----------

## El_Goretto

@anigel: exactement.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Les alims de portables sont généralement de qualité médiocre par exemple : pour fournir les 65 W nécessaires, elles en bouffent fréquemment 100...

 

Oh oh... alors çà, ça me fait peur, les adaptateurs AC-DC en question y ressemblent fichtrement. Y plus qu'à espérer que celui dont j'ai donné le lien (verison OEM Seasonic) soit fidèle à la réputation du fabricant. :/

----------

## kwenspc

Mouais, bon j'ai pris une alim moyen de gamme 350W qui apparemment en idle consomme à peine 10 watts. la montée en puissance selon ce que demande les périfs est certes pas linéaire m'enfin ça dois pas dépasser de beaucoup ce qu'un adaptateur AC-DC + DC-DC doit pomper.

De toute manière faut pas rêver, un truc x86 qui consomme peu ça restera toujours trop par rapport à d'autres archis qui sont conçues pour ça.

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai pas d'action x86, mais j'imagine que le problème de l'alimentation électrique doit se poser quelque soit l'archi, non?

Ce qui m'embête, c'est que je n'ai pas de wattmètre, donc même si j'allais sur le boitier avec l'alim 75W et que j'achetais en parallèle un ensemble AD-DC+DC-DC, je serais incapable de mesurer la conso de ce dernier pour comparer (j'ai juste un rhéobus Zalman).

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> J'ai pas d'action x86, mais j'imagine que le problème de l'alimentation électrique doit se poser quelque soit l'archi, non?
> 
> 

 

vu l'échelle de consommation (quelques mW contre des 10aine de Watts) la question se pose oui mais c'est déjà nettement plus simple. La différence idle/charge est moindre sur un ARM. On pourrait très bien avoir une alim qui délivre en continue 10watts pour alimenter une box avec un dd et une cm ARM. en x86? c'est à oublier et il faut direct jongler entre 10-20 watts au repos et 60-80 watts en charge.

Le seul "défaut" de l'archi ARM: les prix pratiqués à la ventes end-user (alors qu'à la production ça coûte nettement moins qu'un cpu classique en x86). La guerre ARM vs x86 dans les netbooks devrait changer la donne je l'espère. Suffit de voir un produit comme le Touch Book pour se faire une idée. (nvidia se met dans la course et prépare le Tegra aussi, qui explose apparemment tous atom existant apparemment.) En plus de ça x86 vs ARM ce serait bien simpliste, en fait on parle plus de CPU vs SoC c'est là qu'est LA différence. Là où un CPU x86 atom va pomper 3watts... il te faut ajouter le chipset (qui est très gourmand et a même besoin d'un ventilo!), la carte graphique, etc... avec un OMAP3-4 ou Tegra ou autre:  tout en un et tu pompes moins de 3 Watts très facilement.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, si tu as des pointeurs vers d'autres bestioles en ARM (avec multiples interfaces ethernet), je suis preneur.

Idem pour des benchs, pour voir ce que ça donne quand même.

Mon objectif est de faire un "uber" routeur gigabit multifonctions avec une gentoo... alors ARM, x86, ou Alpha (j'ai fait, j'ai fait  :Smile: ) ...

----------

## gbetous

Pour info j'ai une vieille mini-ITX (une des premiers VIA) et elle tourne avec une alim ATX standard, dans un boitier ATX standard.

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Pour info j'ai une vieille mini-ITX (une des premiers VIA) et elle tourne avec une alim ATX standard, dans un boitier ATX standard.

 

Ça on sait que c'est possible  :Wink: 

le truc c'est que "l'alternative" énergiquement moins gourmande coute cher  :Sad: 

C'est génial ça... tu veux moins consommer d'énergie? faut racker du matos qui coute 3-4 fois plus cher. Donc j'ai fait comme toi: alim ATX.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ok, si tu as des pointeurs vers d'autres bestioles en ARM (avec multiples interfaces ethernet), je suis preneur.
> 
> Idem pour des benchs, pour voir ce que ça donne quand même.
> 
> Mon objectif est de faire un "uber" routeur gigabit multifonctions avec une gentoo... alors ARM, x86, ou Alpha (j'ai fait, j'ai fait ) ...

 

Faut aller sur http://www.nas-central.org/ c'est très actif. C'est de genre de produit qui serait le top dans le genre: Thecus N2100 mais le prix... voilà quoi  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

Tiens si vous comptez acheter une CM Intel Atom D945GCLF2 ou équivalente... prenez dans le même coup un ventirad pour chipset efficace et silencieux. Celui d'origine a un ventilo qui fait beaucoup trop du bruit. lamentable. 

Un truc genre Titan TTC-CUV2AB/RHS fera l'affaire.

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tiens si vous comptez acheter une CM Intel Atom D945GCLF2 ou équivalente... prenez dans le même coup un ventirad pour chipset efficace et silencieux. Celui d'origine a un ventilo qui fait beaucoup trop du bruit. lamentable. 
> 
> Un truc genre Titan TTC-CUV2AB/RHS fera l'affaire.

 

Bah écoute, je viens finir de monter mon nouveau routeur/gateway/serveur à tout faire justement avec cette carte dans un ISK 300. Et bien, j'ai plutôt opté pour un radiateur passif (zalman NB47J). Le refroidissement est suffisant, et au moins, c'est 100% silence. Le ventillo latéral du boîtier suffit pour la circulation d'air. J'avais déjà opté pour cette solution sans jamais rencontrer de problème sur mon ancien shuttle (même référence de northbridge).

Alors maintenant ma gateway passe d'un bon vieux P4B 2.8GHz avec 2 DD Caviar RE à un petit Atom 330 avec un petit vélociraptor 150G (oui, je suis un paranoïaque du disque dur, je ne prends que des disques avec MTBF > 1 million d'heures :p).

Reste plus qu'à voir la baisse de conso, parceque niveau perf, si en performance de calcul pure c'est moins puissant, sur les latences, c'est largement mieux. Exemple parmi tant d'autres, les pages web php sont générées et servies largement plus vite.

Pour l'instant, je teste l'alim 65W (externe) d'origine fournie par Antec. On verra bien à l'usage  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Et bien, j'ai plutôt opté pour un radiateur passif (zalman NB47J). Le refroidissement est suffisant, et au moins, c'est 100% silence. Le ventillo latéral du boîtier suffit pour la circulation d'air. J'avais déjà opté pour cette solution sans jamais rencontrer de problème sur mon ancien shuttle (même référence de northbridge).

 

Tiens bon à savoir, j'ai pas encore acheté le remplaçant. J'aurais cru qu'une dissipation passive ne suffisait pas.  Il est même pas cher ce zalman! Le ZM-NBF47 semble pas mal du tout aussi (peut être un peu trop encombrant). Merci du tuyau !

----------

## guilc

Tiens dites, à votre avis, l'information de charge délivrée par un onduleur (MGE 500VA en l'occurrence dans mon cas) est fiable ?

Parce que là, pour la cette plateforme, il m'indique 6VA en idle... Je suis un peu sur le cul, c'est super faible, à tel point que je me mets à douter de la valeur...

(Pour info, commande "upsc monups ups.load")

----------

## kwenspc

Il doit se planter. Rien que l'alim, et une bonne, pompe déjà dans les 5 à 10W à elle seule facilement, alors avec le reste... 

Le mieux c'est que tu calcules toi même la puissance que pompe ton bousin.

----------

## guilc

Bon bah toutes mesures faites, une config comme ça :

- Boîtier Antec ISK 300 avec alim AC-DC + convertisseur DC-DC d'origine 65W

- Carte Maman Atom 330 D945GCLF2

- Disque dur Western Velociraptor 2.5" 150G

- 2G de DDR2

=> ça consomme 25W en moyenne et 30W en pleine charge à la prise.

Du coup, je me pose la question de l'utilité changer pour une alim avec un meilleur rendement, ça me semble un investissement inutile. Là, c'est déjà pas mal honnête !

Et c'est sans comparaison avec un boîtier ATX !

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci guilc pour ces infos chiffrées, c'est très intéressant.

Tu les mesures avec quel appareil tes consos? (pour ma culture et voir le prix si ça vaut le coup ou si c'est trop cher d'être curieux ^^)

----------

## guilc

Je me suis fait prêter un wattmètre.

J'avoue que je ne sais pas combien ça coûte, j'ai pas cherché  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ça m'agace, je voulais éviter le boîtier antec parce qu'il ne prend pas les HDD de 3"1/2, mais finalement je vais appliquer la méthode guilc "antec - tout compris" (alim + convertisseur), quitte à acheter un disque 2"1/2, ça sera moins pénible et finalement peut être moins cher quand on voit le prix des boîtiers. 

Bref, c'est décidé, côté routeur, ça va donner: 

- Boîtier Antec ISK 300 avec alim AC-DC + convertisseur DC-DC d'origine 65W (copyright guilc  :Smile: )

- Carte Maman Jetway JNC92 Atom 330 Dual Core 

- Module additionnel pour Carte Maman Jetway, 3 ports LAN Gigabit (encore du Realtek)

- Disque dur Western Digital Scorpio Blue 500 Go (consomme très peu on dirait)

- 1G de DDR2

- Zalman NB47J... damned, j'en ai un dans mes cartons, si c'est pas de la veine çà  :Smile: 

Si vous avez des commentaires...

PS: pour la culture, les wattmètres on en trouve apparemment à partir de 20 ou 30€.

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon, ça m'agace, je voulais éviter le boîtier antec parce qu'il ne prend pas les HDD de 3"1/2, mais finalement je vais appliquer la méthode guilc "antec - tout compris" (alim + convertisseur), quitte à acheter un disque 2"1/2, ça sera moins pénible et finalement peut être moins cher quand on voit le prix des boîtiers. 
> 
> Bref, c'est décidé, côté routeur, ça va donner: 
> 
> - Boîtier Antec ISK 300 avec alim AC-DC + convertisseur DC-DC d'origine 65W (copyright guilc )
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  pas donné la carte mère et le module additionnel   :Shocked: 

Mais ça doit être franchement sympa ce truc  :Exclamation: 

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> PS: pour la culture, les wattmètres on en trouve apparemment à partir de 20 ou 30€.

 

Apparemment oui.

Par contre, il semblerait aussi qu'il y ait de grosses différences de précision surtout aux basses puissances suivant les produits...

Et attention aux 3 ports LAN giga supplémentaires, ça doit consommer pas mal ça  :Laughing: 

Pour ma part, compte tenu de mes débits qui sont loin de saturer la bande passante giga, j'ai opté pour le seul port de la carte mère sur lequel je fais passer 4 VLAN (mon switch est manageable et gère les VLAN, il est vrai que c'est un prérequis  :Wink: )

En plus, la conf réseau de gentoo pour les vlan, c'est que du bonheur tellement c'est simple !

----------

## anigel

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   PS: pour la culture, les wattmètres on en trouve apparemment à partir de 20 ou 30€. 
> 
> Apparemment oui.
> 
> Par contre, il semblerait aussi qu'il y ait de grosses différences de précision surtout aux basses puissances suivant les produits...
> ...

 

Personnellement, j'en ai acheté un "no-name", étalonné assez basiquement quelques appareils dont la consommation est précisée : mon écran LCD, version éteinte, puis version allumée, la petite lampe hallogène de mon bureau, etc... Avec tout ça, j'ai constaté dans les basses consommations une erreur de moins de 2W sur 50W mesurés. Je considère que c'est négligeable pour le type de mesure que j'ai à faire. Et en tous cas, les mesures sont proportionnellement bien à leur place, et c'est ça qui compte.

Sinon, je suis curieux de savoir de quel modèle de switch il s'agit : je suis à la recherche d'un switch de bureau de 8 ports, manageable, avec gestion des VLANs, et surtout, pas trop cher !

----------

## guilc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Sinon, je suis curieux de savoir de quel modèle de switch il s'agit : je suis à la recherche d'un switch de bureau de 8 ports, manageable, avec gestion des VLANs, et surtout, pas trop cher !

 

Pas trop cher, tout est relatif, il me semble que c'est honnête pour un 8 ports giga manageable : netgear GS108T (attention, pas GS108, seule la version "T" est manageable). Trouvable pour 130€

Son seul défaut, l'admin se fait que par interface web (pas de telnet malheureusement, mais bon, c'est pas du cisco non plus !)

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai trouvé (sur ibé) pour 203$ FDP inclus la carte mère et le module 3 ports Gb. Soit 144€ (prix uniquement de la carte chez les vendeurs online spécialisés...) Ca devient plus raisonnable déjà.

C'est du grand n'importe quoi, cette plus-value sur les produits mini-itx.

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> C'est du grand n'importe quoi, cette plus-value sur les produits mini-itx.

 

Bah ouais mais les produits mini-itx et les cartes d'extension low-profile, c'est rare. et comme dirait l'autre, ce qui est rare est cher....

Pour ma part, après avoir fait l'intégralité des boutiques de la rue montgallet et m'être fait regarder de travers à chaque fois que je parlais d'ITX ("non non pas ATX, ITX monsieur"), j'ai fini par me rabattre sur surcouf après avoir compris que les chinois, ben ils connaissent pas...

Fatalement, les rares qui en ont en profitent donc pour se graisser sur les prix...

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, pour info, c'est donc fait avec le matos prévu.

- Boîtier Antec ISK 300

- Carte Maman Jetway JNC92 Atom 330 Dual Core 

- Module additionnel pour Carte Maman Jetway, 3 ports LAN Gigabit

- Western Digital Scorpio Blue 500 Go

- 1G de DDR2

- boîtiers DD externe Antec MX-1 + WD GreenPower 1To (en eSATA)

Finalement, j'ai aussi pris un boîtier DD externe pour mettre mon ancien disque 3 1/2. L'alim du boitier est de 35W, et en théorie le disque (destiné à "l'archivage"+backup) est paramétré pour se mettre  en veille... Promis je trouve un wattmètre pour faire le total. Et c'est nickel, au niveau des tailles, ça se stacke pile poil  :Smile:  Et assortiment anthracites + LEDs bleues... coquet.

Ah, et j'avais pas vu que le lecteur optique devait être slim dans l'ISK 300. Donc j'ai investi dans un graveur USB (sans alim), pour les rares moments nécessitant du dépannage.

A noter que la carte réseau Gb intégrée d'origine à la carte mère est sur port PCIe, alors que les 3 de la carte fille sont sur PCI (par contre, je ne sais pas trop si c'est sur le même "port" PCI (pitié)...).

Extrait lshw:

```
        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801 PCI Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1e.0

             version: e1

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci subtractive_decode bus_master cap_list

           *-network:0

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet

                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.

                physical id: 4

                bus info: pci@0000:02:04.0

                logical name: eth1

                version: 10

                serial: 00:30:18:a8:7c:5a

                size: 1GB/s

                capacity: 1GB/s

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=full ip=192.169.0.254 latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=r8169 multicast=yes port=MII speed=1GB/s

           *-network:1

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet

                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.

                physical id: 6

                bus info: pci@0000:02:06.0

                logical name: eth2

                version: 10

                serial: 00:30:18:a8:7c:5b

                size: 10MB/s

                capacity: 1GB/s

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half ip=192.169.1.254 latency=64 link=no maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=r8169 multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s

           *-network:2 DISABLED

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet

                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.

                physical id: 7

                bus info: pci@0000:02:07.0

                logical name: eth3

                version: 10

                serial: 00:30:18:a8:7c:5c

                size: 10MB/s

                capacity: 1GB/s

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half latency=64 link=yes maxlatency=64 mingnt=32 module=r8169 multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s

```

lspci ne me rassure pas plus:

```
twat ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

02:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

twat ~ # lspci -t

-[0000:00]-+-00.0

           +-02.0

           +-1b.0

           +-1c.0-[0000:01]----00.0

           +-1d.0

           +-1d.1

           +-1d.2

           +-1d.3

           +-1d.7

           +-1e.0-[0000:02]--+-04.0

           |                 +-06.0

           |                 \-07.0

           +-1f.0

           +-1f.2

           \-1f.3

```

----------

## philius

pour économiser sur la consommation les disques ssd sont apparemment intéressant de ce coté là

de plus si c'est un serveur on peut penser qu'ils seront utilisés essentiellement en lecture

je trouves les prix sur cette technologie un peu abuser

bon c'est récent donc le prix est toujours excessif

à voir si une config atx régler avec tous ce que l'on peut paramétrer en économie d'energie ne pourrait pas rester raisonnable

de plus une alim est dite à découpage (je ne suis pas électricien...)

ou du moins monte en puissance selon les besoins

c'est à dire qu'une alim de 900 watts ne va pas consommer 900watts

mais seulement ce qu'il y aura en besoin (50watts par exemple)

[un peu off]

si je devais me faire un serveur/routeur pour le loisir

un petit net pc a 270euros prix mini

on a  le clavier , l'écran et l'onduleur (la batterie...)

bien sûr étant compact rajouter ou changer des pièces peut poser soucis

----------

## philius

pour un multi-testeur avec pince ampermétrique

vous avec conrad.fr par exemple

j'en ai acheté une pour 80/90euros je crois

mais la pince peut tester jusqu'a 100 ou 150 A de mémoire (mes besoins)

on doit en trouver pour 50 euros je pense moins puissante

----------

## kwenspc

Faut surtout un multimètre qui soit capable de donner le déphasage. En alternatif la puissance active c'est tension * courant * cos(déphasage)

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour info, un petit graphique pour montrer l'intérêt d'une alim "mini-itx" (cf page précédente) sur une ATX standard.

A vous de voir, mais la conso est quasiment double en idle entre les 2 extrêmes.

Je publierai mes chiffres sous peu, wattmètre commandé.

----------

## xaviermiller

chez moi, pas de idle : OFF. Conso : zéro  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour info, un petit graphique pour montrer l'intérêt d'une alim "mini-itx" (cf page précédente) sur une ATX standard.
> 
> A vous de voir, mais la conso est quasiment double en idle entre les 2 extrêmes.
> 
> 

 

Pas du tout concluant leur truc... quelles alims ATX ils ont utilisés derrière? parce que là encore c'set du simple au triple selon ce qu'on achète. Je suis même sûr qu'il existe des alim atx qui consomme moins en idle que certaines itx, selon la qualité.  :Neutral: 

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chez moi, pas de idle : OFF. Conso : zéro 
> 
> 

 

Pour un serveur c'est plutôt gênant   :Surprised: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Pour info, un petit graphique pour montrer l'intérêt d'une alim "mini-itx" (cf page précédente) sur une ATX standard.
> 
> A vous de voir, mais la conso est quasiment double en idle entre les 2 extrêmes.
> 
>  
> ...

 

 *anandtech wrote:*   

> Since we’re stuck using a traditional desktop PSU, the ASUS board draws significantly more power. Even when we went down to a 300W unit we still saw power consumption above 40W. Without any specific low wattage mini-ITX PSUs on hand, this was the best we could muster.

 

Etant réputé pour son sérieux, le gars Anand a testé plusieurs alims ATX. On peut raisonnablement penser qu'il n'a pas pris la plus pourrie du tas. Après, oui, je n'ai pas trouvé le modèle précis. Ca reste quand même assez probant AMHA comme mesure. En attendant que tu donnes tes chiffres, kwenspc  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Hop, ayé, les chiffres de conso pour ma config mesurée au wattmètre.

*Idle (sans X, mais avec Freenet et I2P juste démarrés):  26-28W

*Avec 4 instances de burnK7: 33W

*max pendant le boot: 35W.

Le boitiers externe MX1 avec son ventilo et un WD Green Power 1To 3.5" de première génération (donc pas forcément super économe) consomme lui 5.8W en idle (sans entrer en mode standby).

Mission accomplie, merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas mal : autant qu'une petite ampoule incandescente  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

On est dans le même ordre de conso  :Smile: 

C'est clair que ça change, ça fait une sacré différence d'avec le moindre PC avec proc "standard" (ma config Celeron D faisait dans les 70W en idle)

A nous les économies sur la facture EDF !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca  pourrait être intéressant, si votre boîtier n'inclut pas d'origine ce qu'il faut: 2 produits (bloc AC-DC) pour netbook pour 20€ avec rendement de 87%. Juste la connectique, dont je n'ai aucune idée de la compatibilité.

----------

## SanKuKai

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de faire remonter ce sujet car je viens d'acquérir une carte mère  Intel Atom D945GCLF2 (petit cadeau perso en avance de phase   :Wink:  ).

Je suis satisfait de la marchandise, seul problème : le bruit produit par le ventirad d'origine du chipset !

Je me suis donc équipé d'un radiateur passif pour pallier cet inconvénient mais soucis au moment de démonter le ventirad… Pas de problème particulier pour virer le ventilateur à proprement parler (deux vis c'est pas trop méchant même pour un handicapé des doigts tel que moi), par contre le socle dissipateur est retenu par deux « clapets » métalliques coincés dans deux petits « arceaux » et je n'arrive pas à les déloger pour virer ce fichu socle.

N'ayant pas beaucoup d'expérience dans le domaine et étant excessivement maladroit, une bonne âme aurait-elle la patience de m'indiquer comment virer ça proprement avant que je fasse une grosse bêtise (j'en suis au point d'envisager l'utilisation de pinces coupantes pour éradiquer ces satanés clapets   :Embarassed:  ) ?

----------

## kwenspc

Avec un tourne vis plat tu appuie sur une des pattes retenues sous un arceau, avec l'autre main tu tire sur la pattes pour la faire passer dessous. la seconde s'en va tout seul ensuite.

Ah par contre, je te conseille de coller un meilleur ventirad sur le CPU aussi. parce que le ventilo du chipset, il balance un peu d'air dessus. une fois que tu l'enlèves, le ventirad du CPU seul est pas très efficace. À moins que ton boitier soit vraiment bien ventilé. Mais si tu veux vraiment gagner en silence mieux vaut coller deux ventirads. Perso j'ai mis 2 Zalman ZM-NB47J (comme guilc le préconisait d'ailleurs). Le truc par contre c'est que le CPU est plus petit qu'un chipset, il faut retailler le ventirad zalman pour que ça entre sans problème. (je l'ai coupé sur la longueur, ~3 "barres" quand on le voit de profil si je me souviens bien, à la perpendiculaire des "rails" du ventirad pas l'inverse)

La double patte de retenue est à détendre un peu aussi, le ventirad zalman étant un peu plus épais, si tu la détends pas il va y avoir d'autant plus de force au niveau des arceaux de retenues, et si ces derniers se dessoudent t'es dans la mouise ;(

----------

## SanKuKai

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide.   :Smile: 

Et surtout merci pour ta mise en garde quant au refroidissement du processeur. J'avoue que je ne pensais pas au fait que le ventilo du chipset refroidissait aussi le CPU…

Je tente l'opération ce soir après le boulot.

À+

Edit : Bon ben ça s'est bien passé !  :Smile: 

C'est chouette de ne plus entendre le bruit du ventilateur. Merci beaucoup kwenspc ! 

----------

## razer

 *philius wrote:*   

> pour un multi-testeur avec pince ampermétrique
> 
> vous avec conrad.fr par exemple
> 
> j'en ai acheté une pour 80/90euros je crois
> ...

 

Désolé de décevoir, mais je m'inscris en faux

A ce prix, ton truc n'est bon que pour mesurer la puissance d'une lampe, quand les signaux courant/tension sont en phase et avec une forme bien sinusoïdale. Une alim à découpage (donc de PC), c'est tout l'inverse.

Un Wattmètre digne de ce nom (TRMS), çà vaut 500 €.

Je ne voudrais pas avoir l'air l'abouler ma science, mais comme prof d'elec des wattmètres j'en voit passer...

Pour le sujet initial, je pense qu'un remplacement d'alim pour cause de rendement équivaut à jouer avec les cflags sous gentoo : l'essentiel est d'y croire... Dès qu'il s'agit de preuves concrêtes issues de mesures sérieuses, çà se complique, mais bon   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Désolé de décevoir, mais je m'inscris en faux
> 
> A ce prix, ton truc n'est bon que pour mesurer la puissance d'une lampe, quand les signaux courant/tension sont en phase et avec une forme bien sinusoïdale. Une alim à découpage (donc de PC), c'est tout l'inverse.
> ...

 

C'est pas une valeur juste à 100% qu'il cherche en même temps   :Wink:  (d'ailleurs l'écart d'approximation doit être donné dans le manuel du bouzin, du +/- 10 ou 15% en gros)

(sinon 500€ le wattmètre ouch... Je préfèrerais économiser afin d'avoir un bon oscilloscope d'ocaz et un bon multimètre V/A/F/O)

----------

## razer

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (d'ailleurs l'écart d'approximation doit être donné dans le manuel du bouzin, du +/- 10 ou 15% en gros)
> 
> 

 

C'est là ou je pense que tu te trompes. Si tu sais utiliser un oscillo, jette donc un coup d'oeil au courant en entrée de ton alim : pas besoin d'analyseur de spectres, c'est visible à l'oeil...

Le seul moyen d'avoir une mesure cohérente est d'utiliser un appareillage TrueRMS, qui tient compte des harmiques de rang élevé dans son calcul, dont les signaux des alims à découpage regorgent. Autrement, ce n'est pas une estimation, c'est une erreur.

Pour donner une image, c'est estimer la puissance d'un PC moderne à la vitesse de réaction de souris ou à un test sous GLXgears

Enfin, pour anecdote, je fais un TP avec mes élèves sur l'influence des harmoniques. Cela dépasse le cadre de la mesure de puissance, mais le support pédago est justement un bricolage perso basé sur de 3 vieilles alims de PC. La charge est purement résistive.

Or, les alims sont de vieille génération (années 90), donc supposés de moins bon rendement : ben avec 3 alims en //, le rendement reste encore tellement bon qu'il en devient impossible à mesurer même avec des outils de qualité. On voit un petit quelque chose lors de la mesure à vide, mais elle est faible dans une moindre porportion.

Par ailleurs, n'oubliez pas que EDF ne compte pas réellement ce que vous consommez, seule une partie de la puissance est comptée.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je relance le topic, car je viens de m'apercevoir que le Zalman ZM-NB47J sur l'Atom N330, c'est trop juste avec la ventilation du boîtier au minimum.

kacpid monte à 100% du CPU, j'imagine parce qu'il y a du thermal throttling, et plus fort, aujourd'hui ça en a profité pour provoquer un halt de la machine (j'imagine que la température a dépassée celle paramétrée dans le BIOS).

Du coup je cherche un ventirad qu'il est bien et surtout silencieux pour un Atom.

Vous en connaissez?

----------

## guilc

C'est marrant ça, parce que de mon côté, c'est pas si chaud. Il y a bien eu une poussée en tirant sur les cores quand il faisait très chaud à l'intérieur courant juillet (30 degrés dans l'appart), mais sinon, c'est calme : http://www.xwing.info/index.php?p=rrd&name=system-sensors

Si je récapitule j'ai :

- nb47j sur l'atom (de base, c'est aussi juste un radiateur, mais plus petit)

- nb47j sur le southbridge (de base, c'était ventilé)

- Niveau ventilation, j'ai juste 2 noctua 8cm en vitesse lente pour l'extraction sur le côté du boîtier (les 2 noctuas sont plus silencieux que le antec tri-cool d'origine du ISK300 tout en étant plus efficaces  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Aaah, mais tu triches aussi, moi j'ai toujours l'unique tricool au minimum  :Smile: 

Et j'ai surtout mon autre (grosse) machine dans la même (petite) pièce et la température ambiante doit approcher les 28-30°C (en fin de journée) quand je la laisse aussi allumée (pour maintenance et/ou backup à distance).

Pour ma culture, et parce que je suis tenté par ta solution, tu as simplement branché tes 2 noctua avec le petit fil correspondant à la basse tension? Ou bien tu as réussi à bidouiller avec l'interrupteur d'origine du boîtier pour la vitesse?

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Aaah, mais tu triches aussi, moi j'ai toujours l'unique tricool au minimum 
> 
> Et j'ai surtout mon autre (grosse) machine dans la même (petite) pièce et la température ambiante doit approcher les 28-30°C (en fin de journée) quand je la laisse aussi allumée (pour maintenance et/ou backup à distance).

 

Bah j'ai aussi mon Core quad dans la même pièce, mais la pièce est ouverte aux quatres vents la nuit, ce qui fait que la température baisse bien, en général la température ambiante en journée est vers les 19 en hiver, en ce moment même 23, et en juillet, c'est monté à 30 (ouch), d'ailleurs ces variations se voient sur les graphes  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ma culture, et parce que je suis tenté par ta solution, tu as simplement branché tes 2 noctua avec le petit fil correspondant à la basse tension? Ou bien tu as réussi à bidouiller avec l'interrupteur d'origine du boîtier pour la vitesse?

 

Les noctua sont livrés avec des "ralonges" dites "LNA" et "ULNA". En gros, c'est juste des bouts de fil avec une résistance sur le fil rouge. moi j'ai monté les ULNA (800rpm, 7dB par ventilo)

non, j'ai pas bricolé les tristate du coup, pas la peine de se prendre la tête  :Wink: 

----------

